# What is your favorite Dvorak Symphony, not the 9th.



## hapiper

I was reading the liner notes on my copy of Dvorak's 9th Symphony and they mentioned another recording that was very good and it was of Symphony #7. I went looking for it and found that while the 9th is very common, the other numbered symphonies are hard to find. I didn't look all that long but I have yet to find 1 or 2 at all. I am assuming that if there is a 9th, there is a 1, 2, ect... So which of the lower numbered symphonies are your favorite, do you think any come close to the 9th? Please include the recording you like also.


----------



## Couac Addict

The last for 4 or 5 symphonies are the most popular (the 9th being the most popular) when Dvorak was injecting a lot of Czech nationalism into his music at the time. As a result, there's more recordings than the first 4 symphonies.
Perhaps start with the 6th as you next adventure.

My fave recordings...
1-4 Kertesz/London
5 & 7 Jansons/Oslo
6 Belohlavek/Czech
8 & 9 Kubelik/Berlin


----------



## realdealblues

My favorite is the 8th. 

The first 4 symphonies are enjoyable enough but I don't find them exceptionally memorable. You can usually only find them in box sets. Rafael Kubelik, Witold Rowicki, Vaclav Neumann, Istvan Kertesz are the 4 most popular sets. For the early symphonies my preference would be Rowicki or Neumann.

Symphonies 5-9 fair better. Everyone will usually have their favorites of 7-9 as they are performed and recorded most often. For Symphonies 5 & 6 I generally like Neumann. Neumann actually recorded 2 complete cycles of Dvorak's Symphonies with the Czech Philharmonic. Both are excellent and his interpretations changed very little, but the earlier one has that classic Czech Philharmonic sound with it's warbling woodwinds and deep bowed strings. Neumann follows Dvorak's score closer than say Kertesz who has a tendency to overlook certain notes. There is a passage in the 6th where Dvorak wrote to slow down with the additional marking of Grandioso. Kertesz corrects the composer and keeps on at full speed where Neumann pays attention and pulls off the effect Dvorak was clearly going for.

For Symphonies 7 & 8 I like George Szell, Rafael Kubelik, Vaclav Neumann and Christoph von Dohnanyi best, but there are host of others who made great recordings.

For Symphony 9 my favorite recording will always be Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic from 1962.

If you want to hear them all I would say pickup either Rowiki, Neumann or Kubelik. All three are exceptionally fine and while I may lean towards Neumann, Kubelik and Rowicki are also both excellent. Kertesz has always been a big seller and praised by many and it does feature some wonderful playing from the LSO and plenty of excitement, but he tendency to glance over small things that lead me to lean towards the others.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Even if we include the 9th my favourite would still be the 7th - it may not, and never will have the unsinkable warhorse status of the 9th but I like its mood-swings - it's one of Dvořák's more turbulent orchestral works. 

Dvořák pretty much disowned his first four symphonies (he considered the 5th his true "1st" and until the manuscripts of the first four symphonies were unearthed in the early 20th c. others often designated it as such) but there are quite a few recordings of these available now.

I only have one recording of any of the symphonies - Libor Pešek's with the Royal Liverpool PO (as part of the complete set on Virgin).


----------



## Markbridge

It would be a toss up for me, either the 7th or the 8th. Dvorak's 8th is probably one of the sunniest symphonies ever written. A real delight. His 7th is his darkest symphony, and Brahms loved it. If it were a life or death choice, then I would probably go with his 7th. In fact, truth be told, I think it's safe to say I like his 7th over his 9th, maybe 'cause the 9th is so over played.


----------



## JACE

My Favorites:
- 6th: Ancerl with the Czech PO (Supraphon)
- 7th: Barbirolli with the Hallé Orchestra (EMI) and Kertesz with the LSO (Decca)
- 8th: Barbirolli with the Hallé Orchestra (EMI)
- 9th: Masur with the NYPO (Teldec)
- Symphonic Poems & Overtures: Kubelik with the BRSO (DG)


----------



## hapiper

realdealblues said:


> My favorite is the 8th.
> 
> The first 4 symphonies are enjoyable enough but I don't find them exceptionally memorable. You can usually only find them in box sets. Rafael Kubelik, Witold Rowicki, Vaclav Neumann, Istvan Kertesz are the 4 most popular sets. For the early symphonies my preference would be Rowicki or Neumann.
> 
> Symphonies 5-9 fair better. Everyone will usually have their favorites of 7-9 as they are performed and recorded most often. For Symphonies 5 & 6 I generally like Neumann. Neumann actually recorded 2 complete cycles of Dvorak's Symphonies with the Czech Philharmonic. Both are excellent and his interpretations changed very little, but the earlier one has that classic Czech Philharmonic sound with it's warbling woodwinds and deep bowed strings. Neumann follows Dvorak's score closer than say Kertesz who has a tendency to overlook certain notes. There is a passage in the 6th where Dvorak wrote to slow down with the additional marking of Grandioso. Kertesz corrects the composer and keeps on at full speed where Neumann pays attention and pulls off the effect Dvorak was clearly going for.
> 
> For Symphonies 7 & 8 I like George Szell, Rafael Kubelik, Vaclav Neumann and Christoph von Dohnanyi best, but there are host of others who made great recordings.
> 
> For Symphony 9 my favorite recording will always be Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic from 1962.
> 
> If you want to hear them all I would say pickup either Rowiki, Neumann or Kubelik. All three are exceptionally fine and while I may lean towards Neumann, Kubelik and Rowicki are also both excellent. Kertesz has always been a big seller and praised by many and it does feature some wonderful playing from the LSO and plenty of excitement, but he tendency to glance over small things that lead me to lean towards the others.


Thanks for that very detailed description. Based on your description I think I would like Neuman the best. I don't like directors who think they know more than the composer and ignore clearly written instructions in the score. Right or wrong, it is what the composer wanted.
Anyway thanks, I will try and find that Neuman Box or at the very least pick up 6 thru 8 by him. I already have two 9th's.


----------



## realdealblues

hapiper said:


> Thanks for that very detailed description. Based on your description I think I would like Neuman the best. I don't like directors who think they know more than the composer and ignore clearly written instructions in the score. Right or wrong, it is what the composer wanted.
> Anyway thanks, I will try and find that Neuman Box or at the very least pick up 6 thru 8 by him. I already have two 9th's.


This is the earlier cycle. It also includes a lot of the Symphonic Poems, etc. You can usually get it around $30

View attachment 67145


This is the later Digital Cycle. You can usually pick it up around $40. It has a little better sound, but it's not night a day thing.

View attachment 67146


The older cycle still sounds very warm and very good. It was recorded in the early 70's if I remember correctly. It's the one I usually turn to but the digital cycle is exceptional as well.


----------



## Polyphemus

This was also excellent with tremendous sound, Decca at its best.


----------



## Radames

6. It's even getting play in concert a bit now. 5 is still a rarity in concert. I've only heard 5 twice - Montreal in an am concert a few years back and last year by a community orchestra - Pioneer Valley.


----------



## hpowders

Probably the G Major 8th.


----------



## Haydn man

You should have no problems finding all the symphonies via Amazon
I would agee with many of the comments above and put in a plug for the Jarvi cycle with the SNO
I purchased several of this set secondhand via Amazon Marketplace for £2-3 per disc last year


----------



## hapiper

I got the 8th from HDTracks yesterday. I only listened once but I wasn't greatly impressed. I was a bit distracted at the time so I need to listen again when I have some time to really listen to it.


----------



## nightscape

Stay with it.

Symphony No. 6 (Mackerras/Czech)










Symphony No. 7 (Davis/RCO)










Symphony No. 8 (Dohnanyi/Cleveland)


----------



## manyene

The 7th - dramatic, well-structured, the most 'academic' of the nine.


----------



## KenOC

I very much enjoy #6 through #8. I'll listen to the earlier ones to be polite, although #3 certainly has its partisans. Previous discussions have split between Kertesz and Kubelik for the best boxed set -- I have both and prefer Kubelik's.


----------



## starthrower

Sorry, it's the 9th.


----------



## Itullian

7 and 8 tied.............


----------



## Avey

The Third. Or the Sixth.

Both _so_ underrated. And by that, I mean I prefer them both to seven or eight. There.


----------



## dgee

It most certainly is not the 9th! Probably 7


----------



## Xaltotun

Still not nearly familiar enough with these to form an opinion but I'm strongly drawn towards the 5th - what freshness, feeling of nature, idealism - wonderful!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

None of them, the Symphonic Variations somewhat I like though.


----------



## maestro267

No. 7. The ending of the finale, with the way it keeps D major away until the closing bars, is a stroke of genius.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

Everyone who gives messages seems to like and listen to his work many times. I've never listened to the 3rd or the 6th. But the *8th* is full of unforgettable and beautiful melodies. There's nothing more to add up to, I think. The late Claudio Abbado selected as one of the finale at the Silvester in 1999(maybe, 2000?).


----------



## Funny

The 6th is certainly worth a listen. I love the third, "furiant" movement and wish Dvorak had done more of those "Slavonic Dance"-type movements in his later symphonies. But if not the 9th I would probably go with the 8th. The 7th is certainly fine, but its tonal scope seems more limited to me than those of his surrounding symphonies.


----------



## almc

D7 is my choice, however the third movement of D8 is pure joy, a glorification of life's beauty ...

If you enjoy an excellent recording along with a great performance you can take a look in Ivan Fischer's work in 7th-8th-9th for the Channel Classics ...

However, I find that Dvorak's true essence lies in the quartets & quintets (as well as in his Stabat Mater & Requiem) ...


----------



## jim prideaux

as I have frequently mentioned elsewhere the 3rd (and particularly the slow movement, the second of the three)really does deserve greater recognition, Jarvi and the SNO Chandos recording can be safely recommended.

the recent Belohlavek and Czech Phil box set is outstanding and I personally listen far more frequently to the 5th,6th and 7th than others-Ancerl in the 6th,Harnoncourt in the 7th in particular!


----------



## Polyphemus

7 & 8 by a mile and so many great recordings of both.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The 7th.


----------



## Steve Wright

elgars ghost said:


> I only have one recording of any of the symphonies - Libor Pešek's with the Royal Liverpool PO (as part of the complete set on Virgin).


If for nothing other than how much lovely Dvorak it features, I am looking at this cycle, alongside those mentioned above by Realdealblues. Are you happy with it?


----------



## Strange Magic

My favorite is the very Brahmsian 7th; then 5,6,8. In my youth I listened too much to the 9th, and so it became, like R-K's Sheherazade and the last two Tchaikovsky symphonies, a piece of music I can no longer fully enjoy, to my sorrow. Now the Violin Concerto--that's a whole 'nother thing!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Gustav Mahler

I am most familiar with his 9th and 8th. I have recently began listening to the 7th.
For now I can say that I the 8th is just beautiful. This is definitely one of the few symphonies that you can call beautiful, Because it just is. So many wonderful melodies-The spectacular opening theme in the cellos, The flute solo-Not to mention the heartbreaking theme of the 3rd movement! (Which actually reminds me of the 3rd movement of the 7th).


----------



## GKC

I listen to 7 and 8 a lot more than 9.


----------



## Steve Wright

I am taking the advice mentioned elsewhere and working backwards from 9. 
8 grabbed me straight off - what an abundance of beautiful, exuberant melodies! In fact, 'exuberant' might best describe that symphony. Almost - but in fact _not_ - too many melodies charging around, jostling for attention in that first movement.
The more serious 7 took perhaps 2 or 3 listens but now is a firm favourite - I can hear the echoes of Brahms 3 that some mention. Might be the Dvorak symphony I'd take to a desert island, if only to keep getting to know it.
6 is one of those relatively few symphonies where I loved all four movements from the get-go - especially but by no means limited to that wonderful, frenetic _furiant_ third movement.
Have to hope that this happy process of discovery continues with 5 through 1...
(Incidentally, listening to 5,6 and 7 on a two-fer from Kosler/Slovak Phil, also containing The Water Goblin and The Noon Witch - and how wonderful these are!)


----------



## jim prideaux

advice if I may-pay particular attention to the second movement of the 3rd-I still find something remarkable in it and I am unsure as to why!


----------



## GKC

I would like to recommend two recordings of his 4th and 5th. Both are by Libor Pesek and the Czech Philharmonic on the Virgin label. I think these are just amazing performances in really good sound. They may be out of print, but worth looking for.


----------



## starthrower

This one.


----------



## Vasks

I think very highly of Dvorak's #


----------



## brotagonist

I only know the 5th to 9th, and only the 9th well. I definitely like the 6th and 7th a lot.


----------



## Polyphemus

My own Dvorak favourites are Symphonies 7 & 8 and below is a very fine recording.









Glorious sound in the best Decca tradition.


----------



## Steve Wright

Polyphemus said:


> My own Dvorak favourites are Symphonies 7 & 8 and below is a very fine recording.
> 
> View attachment 76988
> 
> 
> Glorious sound in the best Decca tradition.


Agreed, these are brilliant! I have them coupled with their New World on a Double Decca and all three performances are very fine.


----------



## Truckload

I love all of the Dvorak Symphonies, but after 9 my next favorite is 7, then I am not sure which would be next. I just a few days ago was listening to the 4th and 5th again, and loving them.

I will have to take a close listen to the 3rd again based on the posts by Jim.

One interesting thing about the 4th is that it was written at a time when Dvorak was enthralled by Wagner. The second movement of the fourth begins with something very close to a Wagnerian quote, considered a tribute or salute to Wagner as it is very obvious, and uses Wagnerian harmonies (lots of suspensions and augmented sixth chords) extensively throughout.


----------



## Badinerie

No7 is wonderful but No 8 is my fave. This one.


----------



## hapiper

I finally got around to filling out my Dvorak collection. I was missing a lot more than I thought I was. So I have, 1 7th Symphony, 2 8th Symphonies and 3 9th Symphonies coming not to mention 3 different performances of his violin concerto and another performance of his Cello Concerto. I haven't decided yet if I want to go any earlier in the symphonies than No. 7. I'll see how much I like 7 first. I downloaded an 8th and I must say I love it, I like it at least as much as the 9th and maybe even a bit more. I already have 2 9th's so once these new cd's arrive I'll end up with 5 of those...that should be enough <g> I want to get that Harnoncourt 8th but I couldn't find it. I'll keep looking though as I am sure it would be real good.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 8


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

His 8th symphony by Karajan was my first exposure to Dvorak, and naturally it became my favourite for a long time, but after a few months I got very jaded with the movements (except the 3rd ballroom dance movement). 

Now I rather like his 7th the most, and I have a recording of it by Kubelik. I've heard other conductors but not with an analytical ear, so I haven't really compared them. I know that I prefer Kubelik's 8th to Karajan now. As for his pre-5th symphonies, I quite like his 1st actually. It's certainly not as nationalist as the latter ones, but it was the most memorable of his first four symphonies and I listen to it at least as often as I listen to his others!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

It's been the Eighth for many years. So many endearing melodies. I sense a deep love of nature as well. I can't honestly say I've heard a bad interpretation of this symphony. However, it's been clear to me some conductors have done a better job than others of displaying the marvelous tonal shadings, stunning dynamic contrasts and gorgeous dance like strains of this exceedingly attractive work. The performance by Istvan Kertesz with the London Symphony has nearly always impressed me as an inspired one. Throughout, the conductor's sensitivity to nuance is hard to match, and he is keenly in touch with the symphony's atmospheric character. Kubelik also presents an impressive account, at times sounding more free wheeling. There is a satisfying excitement, but as well played as it is, his overall reading doesn't quite match the clarity, poetry, reflectiveness and splendor wrought by Kertesz. Other performances I would classify as very good are those by Szell/Cleveland(his early one from the late 50s), Barbirolli/Halle Orchestra, Dorati/London Symphony and Talich/Czech Philharmonic. Bruno Walter, who seemed to have had very special feelings for this symphony, recorded two good versions of it---one with the New York Philharmonic (mono only) and the other with the Columbia Symphony, though his occasional, relatively slow tempos in the grand final movement of the latter seem to have contributed to a less than stellar rating.


----------



## FBerwald

I rather have a soft spot for Symphony No. 5.


----------



## Pugg

FBerwald said:


> I rather have a soft spot for Symphony No. 5.


Any special recording / conductor?


----------



## WaterRat

Avey said:


> The Third. Or the Sixth.
> 
> Both _so_ underrated. And by that, I mean I prefer them both to seven or eight. There.


My sentiments exactly, on all counts.


----------



## Heck148

hapiper said:


> So which of the lower numbered symphonies are your favorite, do you think any come close to the 9th? Please include the recording you like also.


#6 - wonderful work - Kertesz/LSO a great recording. 
also love #7, #8....#4 is good too...
Actually, I like all of the Dvorak symphonies - the Kertesz/LSO is is superb throughout....one of the few complete symphony sets of anyone's work that I recommend.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

7th. I like it better than the 9th.


----------



## Merl

The 8th is still my favourite. Honeck's account is absolutely brilliant (with both of Neumann's 8ths from his analogue and digital cycles a close 2nd). After that it's the 7th.


----------



## FBerwald

Pugg said:


> Any special recording / conductor?











Arguably the best version... pity he didn't do a full cycle of the symphonies.


----------



## Tchaikov6

The fifth no doubt, although I've been getting into 8 a lot more recently.


----------



## hpowders

The Eighth. Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra.

A magnificent performance!


----------



## Bettina

No. 8 for me too. In fact, I just voted for it in Tchaikov6's latest poll!


----------



## Pugg

FBerwald said:


> View attachment 92702
> 
> 
> Arguably the best version... pity he didn't do a full cycle of the symphonies.


Thanks you very much, will give it a spin.


----------



## jim prideaux

periodically look in at this thread as I think I have contributed and do have a real interest-I am now glad to see the 5th getting the recognition it warrants-while I find the whole thing rewarding the final movement is one of my favourite pieces of music....Jansons does a great job but so does Jarvi with the SNO.

AND ADD MY USUAL RANT ABOUT THE 3RD-PARTICULARLY THE 2ND MOVEMENT!


----------



## FBerwald

I hate to disagree with Jim but Jarvi's Dvorak cycle was a huge disappointment for me. Surprising as I really like this conductor - Look at his excellent Berwald Cycle and I personally feel his Glazunov readings are the very best. With the Dvorak cycle his tempo, articulation and style all seemed to underplay the music to create stormy effects. I do admit that the Symphony No. 5 is the best of that cycle but on the whole set was disappointing to me.


----------



## Art Rock

The 8th. Dvorak's series of 9 may be the only one where I look each subsequent symphony even a bit better than the previous one.


----------



## jim prideaux

FBerwald said:


> I hate to disagree with Jim but Jarvi's Dvorak cycle was a huge disappointment for me. Surprising as I really like this conductor - Look at his excellent Berwald Cycle and I personally feel his Glazunov readings are the very best. With the Dvorak cycle his tempo, articulation and style all seemed to underplay the music to create stormy effects. I do admit that the Symphony No. 5 is the best of that cycle but on the whole set was disappointing to me.


Fair point-my awareness of the Jarvi cycle is limited to 3-6 as I was looking for recordings of the earlier symphonies-on reflection it was the Gunzenhauser/Slovak recording of the 5th on Naxos that really established the work in my mind!


----------



## DavidA

I enjoy Dvorak 5-9 buy 7 gets my vote


----------



## snowyflow

It is definitely the 7th. Even if you allow us to vote on the Ninth, it won't be my vote. I like the 7th's rhythmic complexity, emotional contrasts, and the overall intensity. The 9th is popular, and has been the one I often listened to, until the 7th, which will constantly draw me back, which the Ninth does far less often.


----------



## CnC Bartok

8, then the ridiculously underrated 6th, then 7 then 5 and 9!


----------



## Itullian

7......................


----------



## DavidA

Number 7 I think but number 8 is beautiful too. Try mackerras


----------



## Merl

FBerwald said:


> I hate to disagree with Jim but Jarvi's Dvorak cycle was a huge disappointment for me. Surprising as I really like this conductor - Look at his excellent Berwald Cycle and I personally feel his Glazunov readings are the very best. With the Dvorak cycle his tempo, articulation and style all seemed to underplay the music to create stormy effects. I do admit that the Symphony No. 5 is the best of that cycle but on the whole set was disappointing to me.


It is an odd cycle and one which I rarely play. I don't dislike it but it's nowhere near the top of the Dvorak cycle pile. I like the readings of 5-7 from that set a lot but the 8th leaves me cold and the New World is woeful, lifeless, pedestrian and dull.


----------



## Kraffy

I have this one, it's magic. I also love No. 1, a bit overlong though and never edited. Kertesz' version was great.


----------



## Malx

Kraffy said:


> I have this one, it's magic. I also love No. 1, a bit overlong though and never edited. Kertesz' version was great.


Which one Kraffy? you've got me in suspense!


----------



## kyjo

1: Overlong, but has some striking moments.
2: Haven't heard it yet.
3: The most underrated of the cycle. The first movement has great forward momentum and melodic interest, the funereal slow movement has great depth, and the finale is catchy and joyous.
4: A bit of a step down from the 3rd, but the two inner movements are quite good. The slow movement has distinct echoes of Wagner (particularly Tannhäuser).
5: Haven't listened to it in a while, but I remember it being very good. The finale, which begins in A minor and skillfully avoids the tonic (F major) for a while, is quite remarkable.
6: The first and third (Furiant) movements are great, but I'm a bit less convinced by the second and fourth.
7: It's really grown on me recently, especially after having played it. It's dark, masterfully structured, and makes ingenious use of motives. It's my second favorite after the 8th.
8: My favorite. It's the first real piece of symphonic music I ever played, so it has sentimental value for me. It's so uplifting, energetic, and has some glorious melodies.
9: It has great melodies of course, but structurally it can't match the 7th and 8th. Not to mention that's it's so overplayed.


----------



## wagner4evr

9 was my first exposure to Dvorak, unfortunately it fell further and further down my fav list the more of his symphonies I learned. Currently the 8th, 7th, and 4th are my medal winners from Dvorak.


----------



## Pugg

I am becoming more fond on 8th , it's a great piece.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Glad the Jansons recording of No.5 is getting highlighted. It's my favourite of that symphony too!


----------



## Heck148

Pugg said:


> I am becoming more fond on 8th , it's a great piece.


#8 is excellent....I esp enjoy the Trio of mvt III - the lovely oboe/bassoon duet of the main tune....Dvorak could certainly spin a great melody....


----------



## tvparty

I adore Dvorak's 8th, it's at the very least every bit as good as his 9th, possibly better. All 4 movements are choc full of breathtaking melodies. My goto version Colin Davis with the LSO.


----------



## Merl

I'll revise my last comment on this thread and say that the 7th is currently my favourite. Currently my fave accounts of each are:

1&2 - Neumann (70s cycle)
3 - Neumann (digital cycle)
4 - Serebrier
5 - Pesek
6 - Serebrier
7 - Dohnanyi
8 - Honeck
9 - Macal (LPO)


----------



## KJ von NNJ

I took to the 3rd symphony right away. The Kubelik/BPO. After hearing Kertesz I liked it even more. I also have the Jarvi, which is really good. 
The 7th is probably my favorite. I've heard many recordings of it. I like Kubelik, Pesek, Belohlavek and Inbal. I listened to the Maazel/VPO one on u-tube. It sounded fairly routine to me but the coda of the 4th movement is extraordinary. Maazel really drew it out, lengthening the closing chords. It was always the way I wanted to hear it. That said I can't say that Maazel's 7th, on the whole, is nearly as exciting as Kubelik, imperfect recorded sound and all. That version is just so thorny and exciting. Inbal and the Philharmonia is my second choice. A wonderful, natural, atmospheric version with plenty of power. 
I like the 6th too. The Kubelik version is idiomatic and has a sense of emphatic abandon about it. Really exciting.


----------



## MusicSybarite

The No. 8 in G major rules!! I like it so much because of its rustic atmosphere, life-affirming character and unforgettable melodies. It's a masterwork. My order of symphonies would be like that:

8
7
9 (very close)
6
5
4
3
1 - 2 tie


----------



## Sloe

Number 8 and then number 7.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

tvparty said:


> I adore Dvorak's 8th, it's at the very least every bit as good as his 9th, possibly better.


Yep....It *is* better!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

For those who love the Eighth, if you haven't already done so, try Istvan Kertesz' version with the London Symphony (Decca) and see what you think. Also very fine are Kubelik/Berlin Philharmonic (DG) and Dorati/London Symphony (Mercury).


----------



## Capeditiea

First and Seventh would be tied for my favourite. 
then eight, then six...


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Karajan's 8th and 9th are my favorite.


----------



## Olias

Its a three way tie for the 7th, 8th, and 9th. Then all the rest are tied for 2nd place.

Favorite version of the 7th (worth it for the brass in the last movement alone)
https://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Symphonies-Nos-New-World/dp/B00005OBZY

Favorite version of the 8th
https://www.amazon.com/Dvořák-Symph...9698021&sr=1-7&keywords=dvorak+symphony+8+&+9


----------



## licorice stick

IMO, 6 is one of the best symphonies ever composed. Then I like 9, 7, 5. 8 sounds ok, but performing it has sucked all of the joy out. Such an incredibly boring piece to play.


----------



## Heck148

licorice stick said:


> IMO, 6 is one of the best symphonies ever composed. Then I like 9, 7, 5. 8 sounds ok, but performing it has sucked all of the joy out. Such an incredibly boring piece to play.


Hmmm...#6 is my favorite Dvorak symphony....and I find it quite delightful to perform...really good wind parts...like a concerto for the trombones....Dvorak's closest equivalent to Brahms 2nd....same key, same overall sunny atmosphere.


----------



## campy

8th & 6th belong in the top tier.


----------



## CnC Bartok

My favourite cycle of the Dvořák Symphonies is probably the Kertész one, but it's a tough call. Kubelík Is better in the later works, but he seems to (and he was a reluctant recorder with them too) treat the earliest ones with less love and detail.

Favourite of each:

No.1 - Neumann (the earlier recording)
No.2 - Neumann (ditto)
No.3 - Kertész, or - perhaps surprisingly- Gunzenhauser!
No.4 - underrated, but both Kertész and Rowicki get it! Actually, so do Neumann, twice, and Pešek!
No.5 - Janssons (what a gem of a disc!)
No.6 - Kubelik or the new Belohlavek
No.7 - ditto! But I don't know anything other than a thrilling performance of a fundamentally thrilling piece.
No.8 - Kubelik, or Kertész, Or Colin Davis
No.9 - if I had to have one recording only, it would be Kondrashin on Decca. An absolute thriller.

I'd struggle to be without the older recordings by Karel Ancerl, Václav Talich And Karel Šejna, but oddly not one makes my heart on heart absolute favourite list.


----------



## Merl

Robert Pickett said:


> No.5 - Janssons (what a gem of a disc!)


I put Pesek down before but only cos I'd forgotten about Janssons' wonderful 5th. Strange cos I put it in Current Listening the other day and alluded to how great it was. That Janssons Dvorak disc is all great, tbh. The 7th is terrific too.


----------



## kyjo

licorice stick said:


> IMO, 6 is one of the best symphonies ever composed. Then I like 9, 7, 5. 8 sounds ok, but performing it has sucked all of the joy out. Such an incredibly boring piece to play.


Huh...really? I've performed the 8th twice and had a blast both times! Then again, I'm biased as I'm a cellist and Dvorak generously gives melodic material to the cellos throughout the piece.


----------



## SCSL

Greetings all. My first post on this forum, and what a great subject. I would choose the 7th. I remember well the first time I heard it. The finale of the 1st movement, roughly 9 minutes in, was the first and only moment listening to music when I said, unconsciously out loud, “Wow”.


----------



## Beet131

I love Dvorak's 8th, but the 7th is a very close 2nd. The 6th is also great. Symphony No. 8 has such a rousing finale. Dvorak takes a lovely lyrical melody and turns it into a mega-blast.


----------



## CDs

Listening to the 1st right now (Pesek on Virgin). It was mentioned in this thread already that it is long but it does have its moments that really draw you in and keep you wanting to listen more intently. Not saying it's my favorite just my thoughts on the piece.


----------



## jim prideaux

CDs said:


> Listening to the 1st right now (Pesek on Virgin). It was mentioned in this thread already that it is long but it does have its moments that really draw you in and keep you wanting to listen more intently. Not saying it's my favorite just my thoughts on the piece.


can I humbly suggest that if you have not already done so you progress to the 3rd (with particular reference to the central, slow movement)


----------



## CDs

jim prideaux said:


> can I humbly suggest that if you have not already done so you progress to the 3rd (with particular reference to the central, slow movement)


Thanks for the suggestion. Because of this thread after I was done with the 1st I went to the 8th since a lot of the responses said it was their favorite. I'll take your suggestion and listen to the 3rd hopefully today.


----------



## hpowders

No. 8 in G Major is very fine.


----------



## Larkenfield

The Eighth, particularly the wonderful beginning of the 3rd movement. I can’t imagine a more delightful, warm, and graceful theme with its sunny sense of well-being and amiable goodwill. Maybe Dvorak was thinking of his favorite locomotives coming into the train station when he composed it... he had a thing about trains.


----------



## Merl

Larkenfield said:


> Maybe Dvorak was thinking of his favorite locomotives coming into the train station when he composed it... he had a thing about trains.


And ships too.......he was in awe of the new technology of travel.


----------



## SONDEK

Avey said:


> The Third. Or the Sixth.
> 
> Both _so_ underrated. And by that, I mean I prefer them both to seven or eight. There.


I agree that the Dvorak 3rd is so very underrated. It is my favourite 3rd symphony by any composer. The 6th is also a fine work.

Also, I am very surprised that I have not (yet) seen any love for the excellent outings by *Stephen Gunzenhauser and the Slovak PO* on this forum. [Issued on Naxos, circa late 1980s, early 1990s...]

For the uninitiated, I highly recommend THIS album...


----------



## Kreisler jr

The 7th is my favorite, then the 8th (maybe the most original), then 9th and 6th. 
The 9th is overrated but still a nice piece. I also like the 5th quite a bit, the 4th and 3rd are worthwhile, I hardly know the first two, I have them in Kertesz' box but probably listened not more than twice and apparently found them rather forgettable. Dvorak wrote a lot and many of his early works (also the first handful of string quartets) are not really that good.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Time marches on, and the Eighth remains as endearing and beautiful as ever to my ears.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

8, 7, 9, 6

Haven't heard the others.


----------



## Merl

SONDEK said:


> I agree that the Dvorak 3rd is so very underrated. It is my favourite 3rd symphony by any composer. The 6th is also a fine work.
> 
> Also, I am very surprised that I have not (yet) seen any love for the excellent outings by *Stephen Gunzenhauser and the Slovak PO* on this forum. [Issued on Naxos, circa late 1980s, early 1990s...]
> 
> For the uninitiated, I highly recommend THIS album...
> 
> View attachment 162168


I think that the Gunzenhauser initially didn't get more love at the time as it was on Naxos (there are plenty of 'Naxos snobs' around) but its also got some very, very stiff competition from the likes of Rowicki, Kertesz, Kubelik, Suitner, Jarvi and Anguelov who all knocked out very fine / excellent cycles. There's certainly nothing wrong with the Gunzenhauser cycle but others are just a bit better played or recorded, especially in certain symphonoes (especially the last 3). The advantage of the Gunzenhauser is that you can usually pick it up fairly cheaply and you're unlikely to be disappointed with the interpretations. I picked the whole cycle up for 25p/50p a disc from local charity shops some years back.


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^^^ I did mention Gunzenhauser as a (perhaps surprising) favourite of mine in No.3. His cycle is pretty good (at worst) throughout, and that disc of 3 and 6 is well worth having, as are his Legends. Not being a Naxos snob - never have been, never will be - but the Slovak Philharmonic aren't a patch on their Czech counterparts, sorry......


----------



## HenryPenfold

These days it's the third, but I love them all.


----------



## jim prideaux

HenryPenfold said:


> These days it's the third, but I love them all.


Nice one H.......I have been periodically banging on about the 3rd on here for a long time. The slow central movement is superb!


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> Nice one H.......I have been periodically banging on about the 3rd on here for a long time. The *slow central movement is superb!*


Agreed!

........................


----------



## Vasks

*Number Eight!!!*


----------



## SONDEK

Merl said:


> I think that the Gunzenhauser initially didn't get more love at the time as it was on Naxos (there are plenty of 'Naxos snobs' around) but its also got some very, very stiff competition from the likes of Rowicki, Kertesz, Kubelik, Suitner, Jarvi and Anguelov who all knocked out very fine / excellent cycles. There's certainly nothing wrong with the Gunzenhauser cycle but others are just a bit better played or recorded, especially in certain symphonies (especially the last 3). The advantage of the Gunzenhauser is that you can usually pick it up fairly cheaply and you're unlikely to be disappointed with the interpretations. I picked the whole cycle up for 25p/50p a disc from local charity shops some years back.


Probably true for many, but price advantage is irrelevant to me.

I have directly compared Gunzenhauser's Dvorak 3rd with both Kertsz and Jarvi - which I own on CD and LP. Gunzenhauser remains my preference, as he brings more poetry to the lovely slow movement IMHO.

I hear no shortfall in the Slovak PO delivery, but Kertsz and Jarvi versions both feature slightly better sound quality - greater clarity and bite. Still, the music comes first for me.


----------



## SONDEK

CnC Bartok said:


> ^^^^ I did mention Gunzenhauser as a (perhaps surprising) favourite of mine in No.3. His cycle is pretty good (at worst) throughout, and that disc of 3 and 6 is well worth having, as are his Legends...


I totally agree. The Gunzenhauser / Slovak PO Legends are simply superb! We own LP versions that are less good than these Naxos outings.

Definitely worth hunting down...

















Apologies. A bit off-track. Back to the symphonies...


----------



## Merl

It's nice to see the 3rd finally getting the love it deserves - Jim really has been championing it for years on here! Success! Now, all you need is Sunderland to get promoted and Newcastle get relegated, Jim.


----------



## jim prideaux

Merl said:


> It's nice to see the 3td finally getting the love it deserves - Jim really has been championing it for years on here! Success! Now, all you need is Sunderland to get promoted and Newcastle get relegated, Jim.


indeed Merl, indeed!


----------



## SONDEK

Another goodie - complete with gentle phrasing in the ravishing slow movement of the 3rd.

The 2012 recording seems less murky than Gunzenhauser's winning late 1980s Naxos outing.









Featuring an outstanding 6th also.

Bravo!


----------



## Merl

SONDEK said:


> Another goodie - complete with gentle phrasing in the ravishing slow movement of the 3rd.
> 
> The 2012 recording seems less murky than Gunzenhauser's winning late 1980s Naxos outing.
> 
> View attachment 162290
> 
> 
> Featuring an outstanding 6th also.
> 
> Bravo!


Btw, SONDEK, avoid Valek's Dvorak cycle like the plague. It's very poor (if I recall there's only one good symphony performance in the whole cycle). The 3rd I remember as being particularly abysmal and the worst 3rd I've ever heard. It's still the only Dvorak cycle I wouldn't suggest anyone buys (unless you can get it for under a quid).  That Serebrier, on the other hand, is much better. That cycle got short shrift from one particular critic (no names but I'm sure you know who I mean ) but I rather like it. Bit underplayed in places but it's well shaped, especially in the more lyrical movements.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Btw, SONDEK, avoid Valek's Dvorak cycle like the plague. It's very poor (if I recall there's only one good symphony performance in the whole cycle). The 3rd I remember as being particularly abysmal and the worst 3rd I've ever heard. It's still the only Dvorak cycle I wouldn't suggest anyone buys (unless you can get it for under a quid).  That Serebrier, on the other hand, is much better. That cycle got short shrift from one particular critic (no names but I'm sure you know who I mean ) but I rather like it. Bit underplayed in places but it's well shaped, especially in the more lyrical movements.


I quite enjoy the Serebrier cycle but feel its one shortcoming is the recorded sound which can be a little lacking in body at times, but there is a clarity in the playing which I find attractive.


----------



## jim prideaux

Reflecting the fact that the 3rd is getting such considered and appreciative recognition from such discerning fellow TC'ers I am quietly nodding to myself contentedly while listening to Chung and the VPO perform both the 3rd and the 7th.


----------



## haziz

Probably No. 5. In general I am very fond of Nos. 5, 6, 8 and 9, but do enjoy all of his symphonies. One of my absolute favorite composers.


----------



## Itullian

I love the 7th.......................................


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks said:


> *Number Eight!!!*


I had to get my glasses, could not read it :lol:


----------



## SONDEK

Malx said:


> I quite enjoy the Serebrier cycle but feel its one shortcoming is the recorded sound which can be a little lacking in body at times, but there is a clarity in the playing which I find attractive.


Thanks for this tip-off, Malx.

I have to confess my sample of the Serebrier 3rd / 6th are both via YouTube thus far. Not the perfect medium by any stretch, but can be indicative and helpful, I've found.


----------



## SONDEK

Merl said:


> Btw, SONDEK, avoid Valek's Dvorak cycle like the plague. It's very poor (if I recall there's only one good symphony performance in the whole cycle). The 3rd I remember as being particularly abysmal and the worst 3rd I've ever heard. It's still the only Dvorak cycle I wouldn't suggest anyone buys (unless you can get it for under a quid)...


Thanks for this tip-off, Merl.

I just had a quick listen to Valek's Dvorak 3rd and sure enough, he strides through the lovely Adagio missing all of the nuance and poetry.

Good advice. Not the version for me.


----------



## Merl

SONDEK said:


> Thanks for this tip-off, Merl.
> 
> I just had a quick listen to Valek's Dvorak 3rd and sure enough, he strides through the lovely Adagio missing all of the nuance and poetry.
> 
> Good advice. Not the version for me.


He doesn't seem to have a clue except in the 5th (if I recall). Weird, cos I like Valek and he often makes good choices but he didn't seem committed to this set. Why Supraphon thought they needed another Dvorak cycle when they have the excellent analogue and digital Neumann sets with a stellar orchestra I'll never know. Those record companies can be strange sometimes.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Merl said:


> It's nice to see the 3rd finally getting the love it deserves - Jim really has been championing it for years on here! Success! Now, all you need is Sunderland to get promoted and Newcastle get relegated, Jim.


Yeah, I heard rumours Jim was quite fond of this symphony....:angel: I don't think it is quite as dismissed out in the Czech lands, even if, even there, the emphasis is usually on the last three. My girls grew up with lots of those lovely short Czechoslovak cartoons that are still well-known beyond their borders, and one of them - Rákosníček - used snippets of Dvorak's Third as one of its theme tunes.

Good job done on the Third, how about No.4, then? It tends to be seen as a weaker work than its immediate predecessor, and debatably too heavily reliant on that omnipresent Wagner chap as well, but it's still a fine piece, and more Dvorakian than is usually acknowledged. Kertesz does it justice, and Bělohlávek on Decca is worth hearing too, as is Rowicki. But it needs proper advocacy, and there are some duds out there that I have heard (Kubelik is just dull here, sorry.) Debatably the best out there might even be Vaclav Neumann's earlier Supraphon recording...?


----------



## Heck148

CnC Bartok said:


> .....Good job done on the Third, how about No.4, then? It tends to be seen as a weaker work than its immediate predecessor, and debatably too heavily reliant on that omnipresent Wagner chap, but it's still a fine piece, and more Dvorakian than is usually acknowledged. Kertesz does it justice,.....


Dvorak #4 is really a fine work...it's my favorite of his early symphonies [pre-#6]...it should be a concert staple...very tuneful and easily accessible. Kertesz/LSO is excellent [the whole set is]...
I was listening to #3 last night - Kertesz/LSO, very fine....the 2nd mvt goes on a bit long, but it's a good symphony...I hadn't realized that Dvorak wrote such a big English horn part in this work...some nice solos, and an interesting tho short little duet with bassoon, which is always a neat combination - you get the "reediness" of the 2ble reed sound, but also a nice round resonance - like an alto/tenor duet... Strauss, Ravel and Tchaikovsky [Capriccio Italien] explored this combination as well...


----------



## jim prideaux

Heck148 said:


> Dvorak #4 is really a fine work...it's my favorite of his early symphonies [pre-#6]...it should be a concert staple...very tuneful and easily accessible. Kertesz/LSO is excellent [the whole set is]...
> I was listening to #3 last night - Kertesz/LSO, very fine....the 2nd mvt goes on a bit long, but it's a good symphony...I hadn't realized that Dvorak wrote such a big English horn part in this work...some nice solos, and an interesting tho short little duet with bassoon, which is always a neat combination - you get the "reediness" of the 2ble reed sound, but also a nice round resonance - like an alto/tenor duet... Strauss, Ravel and Tchaikovsky [Capriccio Italien] explored this combination as well...


'the 2nd mvt goes on a bit long'........the length and development is what makes it so attractive to me...another instance of interesting and varied perceptions when listening to music.


----------



## starthrower

Finally unpacked my Neumann digital set. Started with No.3 but it didn't do much for me. No.4 sounds beautiful!


----------



## Neo Romanza

I'm not going to pick one as this would be impossible, but I think highly of the 4th, 7th and 8th. Actually, to be even more honest, I prefer these symphonies to his oft-recorded 9th.


----------



## ORigel

7
8
6
3
1
Don't care for the others


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> Finally unpacked my Neumann digital set. Started with No.3 but it didn't do much for me. No.4 sounds beautiful!


I prefer Neuamnn's analog cycle found in this marvelous set:










All of these color-coded Dvořák Supraphon sets are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## ScottK

Number 7. I don't see it performed nearly as much as 8. I love 8 but I've never heard 7 live. I've been to a concert pairing 8 and the cello concerto and thought that the more dramatic 7th would make a nice pairing for the cello concerto.


----------

